# Building Barn and Questions



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I was told today that I should not keep my chickens in the same barn as my goats but was wondering why? They will not be sharing the same area they will each have their own area and I was thinking either my milking parlor in the middle or hay and feed room in between. I have another barn that I could milk in that already has electric in it. Also, can you keep nigerian and nubian together or do they each have to have their own stalls. I was thinking getting one of each breed if they cannot be together then I will just get nubians. Sorry for all the questions but I do not want to get them and then realize I was not as prepared as I thought I was.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't have answers to all your questions but your post was about to disappear without a reply. I have goats & chickens & have not had trouble. They have their own places, but the hens like to go visit the goat pen & look for dropped grain. You just can NEVER let the goats get into the chickens' feed--that much protein could kill goats.

You want to milk away from where any animals are, really. Electricity might not be that important unless you're planning on getting fancy milking machines or milking at night. With just 2 goats I would think a milking stand in the feed room might be enough, but you know your situation best. You'd want the feed room to be closed off with a door anyway, to keep the goats from getting loose & eating themselves to death in there, & that would keep chickens from flapping dust into your mild pail, or manure & stuff blowing in.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, I will have walls to separate everything I will make sure the goats do not get into chicken food. I will consider not having electric but I was thinking in winter it is needed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can have electric in your barn, then absolutely get it. I would not be without electric in my barn. 

I would not get 1 Nubian and 1 Nigerian. More than likely there will be problems. People do have herds with both and they can get along fine but usually they have more than 2.

It isn't the protein that is the problem in chicken feed. It is the corn.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely agree with Karen- electric makes life easier if you can get it in your barn - lights, heat lamps if needed, disbudding irons, etc. etc.

If you are starting out I would concentrate on one breed. So much to learn with each, and with your herd being small, much easier to manage and build your preferences and quality.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I started out with just one Nubian and one Nigerian. They shared a pen and a stall and did fine together. I'm sure it depends on their individual temperaments.

Chickens can be wonderful to keep with/near your goats. They eat parasites!!! However, you need to make sure the goats cannot get to the chicken feed and that the chickens can't roost above the feed or water of your goats.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How about 2 Mini Nubians? They're cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The bad thing about chickens is the fine patina of poop dust that coats everything around their area for a surprisingly far distance. It gets into and on everything. It's truly impossible to have a clean sanitary barn when it's coated in chicken dust.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I cannot find a breeder who breeds mini goats only nigerian dwarfs and full size


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

The small ones are hiding  What state/part of the country are you in?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Western NY south of Buffalo close to Erie , PA.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.udderlytopnotchnigerians.com/

they are very knowledgeable and would likely be able to point you in the right direction, located in Little Valley NY, I think that's not too far...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Sometimes you have to go sort of far to get the goats you want. A couple little ones can fit in a big dog carrier though, so it's not such a big deal--not like buying a horse. You don't even need a truck. One advantage would be that then you'd be the only breeder in your area & the kids should sell OK. You'd have to figure out how you could get your does bred though, if the nearest buck is a day away.


----------

